
What I've learned from growing 0 to 3600 subscribers in 1 month - antdke
https://www.indiehackers.com/product/the-product-person/6-lessons-from-growing-to-3600-subs-in-1-month--LvLyIU9YbGRzKslYWUg
======
simbakhadder
Hard to read with light blue text on dark blue background

